# Roland VersaSTUDIO BT-12 DTG Printer



## Kungfu2015 (Aug 17, 2015)

Has anyone used this printer? I like to purchase one but there are no review on it.


Roland VersaSTUDIO BT-12 DTG Printer sold by bestblank


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks to be a rebranding of the Ricoh Ri 100 (or vice versa). There are posts on the forum on the Ricoh.


Note- No white ink therefore no dark garments (white and light only). And print size no larger than a sheet of paper.

*
*


----------



## Raikun (Feb 4, 2020)

So is Ricoh no longer selling the Ri100, has Roland taken the rights to it?


----------



## boxxo (May 6, 2019)

Its same machine just rebranded. Ricoh still selling .


----------

